# Chicken stock for dumplings.



## Billdolfski (Mar 9, 2006)

So I crock-potted a chicken.  I have several cups (don't know how many) of rich stock.  I'm plotting on making chicken and dumplings, but I figure I need to water the stock a bit for gravy... but how much?

Any input would be appreciated.


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 9, 2006)

I make chicken stock and use it full strength.  Sometimes I reduce it to concentrate the flavor.  I've never felt the need to dilute it because it was too rich.

Chill the stock and skim off the fat and use it as is.


----------



## Billdolfski (Mar 9, 2006)

That was my idea... I don't want to do anything to it, I just see me having a surplus of chicken.


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 9, 2006)

So how much chicken did you cook and how much stock did you end up with?


----------



## Billdolfski (Mar 9, 2006)

5 lb fryer... slightly over 4 cups of broth.


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 9, 2006)

Four cups isn't a lot of soup.  You could make a small batch and use the leftover chiocken for something else or add some canned broth to your stock and use all the chicken.


----------



## Billdolfski (Mar 9, 2006)

I'm making gravy with it... and eating it on the chicken ^_^


----------



## auntdot (Mar 9, 2006)

I, as usual, am with Andy M.

The aim of stock or broth making is to concentrate the flavor, not to dilute it.

Ok, there is nothing more satisfying to me than making a nice, gelatinous stock. I love broth, stock, bouillion.

To me it brings out the essence of the chicken and to dilute it is something I cannot do.

Not sure at all of your recipe, there are a lot of recipes for chicky and dumplings out there, but would, as Andy said, use canned stock to enhance the volume if necessary.

Or use the broth I had and make the dish.

And use any excess meat for sandwiches, a salad, in a taco type wrap, or some other purpose.

Just a thought.

Enjoy.


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 10, 2006)

Billdolfski said:
			
		

> I'm making gravy with it... and eating it on the chicken ^_^


 
Gravy for the chicken.  Sounds good, what happened to the chicken and dumplings?


----------



## BreezyCooking (Mar 26, 2006)

This has happened to me a few times, & when I need more stock, I add whatever I need from one of the many cartons of Swanson's chicken broth I keep in the pantry.

NOT the Swanson's "organic" (in my opinion, that's the most insipid stuff I've ever tasted), just the regular.  I always have a carton (which I mark with the date it was opened) in the fridge to add here & there to various recipes.  It also makes a terrific hot beverage on it's own.  Has a nice rich chicken taste & isn't overly salty.  Makes a nice change from afternoon tea or coffee.


----------



## licia (Mar 26, 2006)

I sometimes add part of a can of either cream of chicken soup(the one with herbs) or cream of celery to my broth to make dumplings.


----------

